# KFC???



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Reportedly at a KFC in New York. Never been to New York, so I can neither confirm nor deny. 










huntin1


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

There's no way that could be real. Is there?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't care if it is real or not that's great. If it is indeed real I think it's hilarious that it's in New York.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No one will believe this. The wife called at 4:45 today and asked if I would go thru the drive up at KFC on the way home. :eyeroll: 
I declined and said we needed to cleanup the left overs.
Get home and what do I see specials at KFC :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Hillary Clinton was sworn in today as President.*

She has dumped Bill and is spending her first night alone in the White 
House. She has waited several years for this.

FIRST NIGHT

Suddenly!

The ghost of George Washington appears to her, and Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country"

Washington says, "Never tell a lie."

"Ouch!" Says Hillary, "I don't know about that."

SECOND NIGHT

The next night, the ghost of Thomas Jefferson appears...

Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country"

Jefferson says, "Listen to the people."

"Ohhh! I really don't want to do that."

THIRD NIGHT

On the third night, the ghost of Abe Lincoln appears...

Hillary says, "How can I best serve my country"

Lincoln says, "Go to the theater."


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Who is in the White House 2008 *

One sunny day in 2008, an old man approached the White House from 
across Pennsylvania Avenue , where he'd been sitting on a park bench. He spoke
to the Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to go in and meet with President Hillary Clinton."

The Marine replied, "Sir, Mrs. Clinton is not President and doesn't reside here."

The old man said, "Okay," and walked away.

The following day, the same man approached the White House and said to
the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Hillary Clinton".

The Marine again told the man, " Sir, as I said yesterday, Mrs. Clinton
is not President and doesn't reside here."

The man thanked him and again walked away . . .

The third day, the same man approached the White House and spoke to the
very same Marine, saying "I would like to go in and meet with President
Hillary Clinton."

The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the man 
and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here asking to
speak to Mrs. Clinton. I've told you already several times that Mrs. 
Clinton is not the President and doesn't reside here. Don't you understand?"

The old man answered, "Oh, I understand you just fine. I just love
hearing your answer!"

The Marine snapped to attention, saluted, and said, "See you tomorrow."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

KFC! Clever!


----------

